# Autotrail Frontier Scout 2010



## Steve3101992 (May 30, 2013)

Hello

I have recently bought a 60 plate Frontier Scout that I am overall very happy with. I am less impressed with the radio unit in the van and am considering replacing it before it becomes annoying and I put a foot through it !! I want a unit that will receive DAB radio and will also charge and control an iPod which the unit I have now won't.

Can anyone help with a few questions please :

1) Can I do this - the unit is the master control for the dvd and the reversing camera ?

2) If I do decide to do it - will it improve the radio reception which is awful when we are driving (when we are stationary I am using freeview as the signal is perfect)

3) if it won't - is there a way of imrpoving the radio reception in the van ?

4) Can I buy a unit that will still be the screen for the rev cam

Thanks !


site helper note - moved from "ask a trader" to get more responses from open membership


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Entertainment system*

Hi Steve

When I showed my local car audio specialist the double din unit in my Tracker & mentioned how I did not think much of it he said well its an unbranded cheap Chinese product.
On mine nearly every dvd skips, the sat nav looses its gps signal just when you need it or freezes, the tv has no programme guide, the reversing camera takes too long to come on & you cant control an iPod.
Ive fitted a mirror monitor on the rear view mirror for the reversing camera & wired it to be on all the time when on the road. I'm going to fit a decent TV / DVD with built in sat decoder on the side of the wardrobe in my van & forget the dash unit.
In answer to your question yes a good car audio dealer should be able to show you some decent branded (JVC / Pioneer / Alpine / Kenwood / etc) double din units which will interface with reversing camera, drop down monitor for tv & dvd playback & control / charge your iPod.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Same crap system on our previous MH a 60 plate Tracker. Had a Blaupiunkt New York 800 fitted at the 2011 lincoln Show. Brilliant piece of kit giving bigger screen for reversing also has built in sat nav and bluetooth complete with microphone for pairing with phone etc, plays dvd so is master for dvd.

Check it out they have come down in price since I bought mine, we removed it when we traded up (don't ask) so its all boxed up and I am undecided whether or not to sell it, like other poster the crap unbranded unit fitted to current models leaves a lot to be desired. Is also Ipod compatible and guess it also charges them but never tried not having one!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Forgot to mention radio reception was only slightly improved on fitting this new unit, the techy from Autosounds who fitted the unit at the show suggested we buy and fit an external amplified antenna also made by Blaupunkt which would cure the crap reception from the AT one.

Link to New York unit and yes it does control ipod etc

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/car-audio.aspx/new-york-800-navigation


----------

